# Cleaning the Battery



## Hooked (21/10/17)

I read somewhere on the Internet that it's important to clean the battery regularly. So, every day, I religiously wipe the outside of my battery down with a damp cloth, then shine it up with a piece of flannel. This I've been doing since I started vaping - until today.

Today I read another article, which stated that the components (tank, coil) must be dismantled, then cleaned. In other words, it's inside, not on top, that the cleaning is important. Logical - yes, but not to a technically-challenged Noobie! 

What is obvious to an experienced vaper, is not always obvious to a Noobie. So please, if anyone writes an educational article, give it to a Noobie to read and comment on first – after all, they are your target reader, not the "oldies".

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## antonherbst (21/10/17)

Hooked said:


> I read somewhere on the internet that it's important to clean the battery regularly. So, every day, I religiously wipe my battery down with a damp cloth, then shine it up with a piece of flannel. This I've been doing since I started vaping - until today. Today I read another article, which stated that the components (tank, coil) must be dismantled - then clean everything. Logical - yes, but not to a Noobie; not to someone who is technically-challenged. I think before anyone writes an article meant to help vapers, they should first let a Noobie-vaper read it. So often what is obvious to you is not at all obvious to a Noobie.



Just out of curiosity is this a duplicate thread?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Just out of curiosity is this a duplicate thread?



Oh I see that it is. After I'd posted last night I couldn't see my post, so I posted again.
[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] could you please delete the first post? Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Does it appear elsewhere? Last night I posted it, but then couldn't see it, so I posted again. If it does appear twice I'll delete one of them



I deleted the second one for you @Hooked 
It had no responses, this one already had a response, so we kept this one.

By the way, when you say you clean batteries, are you referring to build in batteries like the iJust mod - i.e. you then cleaning the outer cover of the battery part, which is the mod itself.

Or are you referring to cleaning self standing separate 18650 batteries for example?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/10/17)

Silver said:


> I deleted the second one for you @Hooked
> It had no responses, this one already had a response, so we kept this one.
> 
> By the way, when you say you clean batteries, are you referring to build in batteries like the iJust mod - i.e. you then cleaning the outer cover of the battery part, which is the mod itself.
> ...



@Silver Thanks for the deletion. I'm referring to built-in batteries on the iJust mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver Thanks for the deletion. I'm referring to built-in batteries on the iJust mods.



oh ok

My suggestion is not to use too much dampness in anything you are using to clean it. If water gets into the battery portion of the mod its not a good thing. 

The main part that needs cleaning is where the tank part screws on. Not sure if your tank comes off your mod or if its a one-piece solution. If one-piece, then just wipe the outside portion of the whole thing with only a very mildly dampened cloth or tissue.

But if its a device where the tank screws off the mod, then:
Take some toilet paper and scrunch it up and push it in to the part that receives the tank and turn it around. Sometimes old juice collects in there, its good to get it out. Repeat once or twice till the toilet paper is clean after doing it.

Do the same on the threading around the tank 510 piece that screws in to the mod. You may be surprised at how much "gunk"/old juice collects in these areas.

If you want you can get some rubbing alcohol from the pharmacy and put a bit of it on an earbud and do the same. Or isopropyl alcohol.

I do the cleaning of the threads every week or so - it takes a few seconds. But it keeps things clean and helps with making good contact.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/10/17)

@Hooked , this is the rubbing alcohol I occasionally use.

It's not definitely required but it does help sometimes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (22/10/17)

Silver said:


> oh ok
> 
> My suggestion is not to use too much dampness in anything you are using to clean it. If water gets into the battery portion of the mod its not a good thing.
> 
> ...



@Silver yes the tank does detach from the mod. Thanks very much for your advice here.  I've copied your post to my computer as well. And I'll get some rubbing alcohol from the pharmacy/DisChem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (22/10/17)

Silver said:


> @Hooked , this is the rubbing alcohol I occasionally use.
> 
> It's not definitely required but it does help sometimes


What is this? Rubbing alcohol for ants?!? 

What @Silver said is spot on.
If I may add a toothbrush with some sunlight also goes a long way but please ensure you rinse properly afterwards.

If you want to take it a step further invest in an ultrasonic cleaner that you can clean metal parts and glass in but please don't put batteries in any water etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (22/10/17)

Christos said:


> What is this? Rubbing alcohol for ants?!?
> 
> What @Silver said is spot on.
> If I may add a toothbrush with some sunlight also goes a long way but please ensure you rinse properly afterwards.
> ...



@Christos I assure you if I put Sunlight on my toothbrush I will most certainly rinse well afterwards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (22/10/17)

Silver said:


> oh ok
> 
> My suggestion is not to use too much dampness in anything you are using to clean it. If water gets into the battery portion of the mod its not a good thing.
> 
> ...


@Silver I think it would be helpful for Newbies to have your post in the Newbie's section.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

